# ATI fglrx issues - Cannot get dri to work [Solved!]

## danky

I can not seem to get DRI working on my asus w3j laptop.  It has an ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 card.  Note that I prevously had this laptop working with fglrx, AIGLX and compiz fusion.  I am using the same xorg.conf file from the previous install, however the drivers are probably newer.  

After I run startx and then go back to the console by doing a ctrl+alt+F1 I see the following errors on the screen:

```

(II) Module already built-in

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r9/video/fglrx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

(II) Module already built-in

(II)Module already built-in

(EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized.

(EE) fglrx(0): XMM failed to open CMMQS connection.

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

xinit: No such file or directory (errno 2): Cannot register with ConsoleKit: org.freedesktop.CkConnector.Error: Unable to open session: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory

(EE) fglrx(0): firegl_SetSuspendResuemState FAILED -1003.

(EE) fglrx(0): firegl_SetSuspendResuemState FAILED -1003.

(EE) fglrx(0): firegl_SetSuspendResuemState FAILED -1003.

```

dmesg provides the following info:

```
fglrx: Unknown symbol init_mm
```

Here is the output of glxinfo | grep direct:

```
direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
```

My Xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Main Layout"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Mouse2" "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

 

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

EndSection

 

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "bitmap"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "fglrx"

   Load  "ddc"

   Load  "vbe"

   Load  "extmod"

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

 

Section "ServerFlags"

 

#   Option       "blank time" "10"   # 10 minutes

#   Option       "standby time" "20"

#   Option       "suspend time" "30"

#   Option       "off time" "60"

   Option       "AIGLX" "on"

EndSection

 

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 5"

EndSection

 

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "Auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

 

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse2"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "Auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

 

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

#   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

 

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   Option       "ForceMonitors" "lvds,nocrt1,nocrt2"

   Option       "DRI" "true"

   Option       "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "True"

   Option       "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

   Option       "RenderAccel" "True"

   Option       "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

   Option       "backingstore" "True"

   Option       "TripleBuffer" "True"

   Option       "UseFastTLS" "2"

#   Option       "DynamicClocks"   "on"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

 

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

 

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

 

Section "Extensions"

   Option       "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

and Xorg.0.log

```
X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux rblaptop 2.6.25-gentoo-r9 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Nov 11 15:25:12 EST 2008 i686

Build Date: 11 November 2008

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Nov 11 16:17:09 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Main Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

(**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse2"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 5"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/local" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "AIGLX" "on"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81d8520

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) using VT number 7

 

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,27a0 card 1043,1307 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,27a1 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,27d8 card 1043,1302 rev 02 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,27d0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:1: chip 8086,27d2 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:2: chip 8086,27d4 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,27c8 card 1043,1307 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,27c9 card 1043,1307 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,27ca card 1043,1307 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,27cb card 1043,1307 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,27cc card 1043,1307 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev e2 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,27b9 card 8086,27b9 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,27c4 card 1043,1307 rev 02 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,71c5 card 1043,10b2 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 10ec,8168 card 1043,11f5 rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 8086,4222 card 8086,1000 rev 02 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 06:01:0: chip 1180,0832 card 1043,1307 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 06:01:1: chip 1180,0822 card 1043,1307 rev 19 class 08,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 06:01:2: chip 1180,0592 card 1043,1307 rev 0a class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 06:01:3: chip 1180,0852 card 1043,1307 rev 05 class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,6), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000bfff (0x3000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdf00000 - 0xfdffffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xbdf00000 - 0xddefffff (0x20000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe000000 - 0xfe0fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:28:1), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe100000 - 0xfe1fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:28:2), (0,4,5), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,6,6), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 6 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfeafffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc M56P [Radeon Mobility X1600] rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/28, 0xfdff0000/16, I/O @ 0xb000/8, BIOS @ 0xfdfc0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfeafec00 - 0xfeafecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfeaff400 - 0xfeaff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe1ff000 - 0xfe1fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe0ff000 - 0xfe0fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfebfbc00 - 0xfebfbfff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfebfc000 - 0xfebfffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfdfc0000 - 0xfdfdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xfdff0000 - 0xfdffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfeafec00 - 0xfeafecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfeaff400 - 0xfeaff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe1ff000 - 0xfe1fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe0ff000 - 0xfe0fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfebfbc00 - 0xfebfbfff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfebfc000 - 0xfebfffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfdfc0000 - 0xfdfdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xfdff0000 - 0xfdffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeafec00 - 0xfeafecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeaff400 - 0xfeaff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe1ff000 - 0xfe1fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe0ff000 - 0xfe0fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfebfbc00 - 0xfebfbfff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfebfc000 - 0xfebfffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfdfc0000 - 0xfdfdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfdff0000 - 0xfdffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(**) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.54.3

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "keyboard"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//keyboard_drv.so

(II) Module keyboard: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.54.3

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: UNSUPPORTED-8.542                    

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Oct  3 2008 17:42:12

(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x71C5) found

(II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

(II) AMD Video driver is signed

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeafec00 - 0xfeafecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeaff400 - 0xfeaff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe1ff000 - 0xfe1fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe0ff000 - 0xfe0fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfebfbc00 - 0xfebfbfff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfebfc000 - 0xfebfffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfdfc0000 - 0xfdfdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfdff0000 - 0xfdffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x81f7080

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeafec00 - 0xfeafecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeaff400 - 0xfeaff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe1ff000 - 0xfe1fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe0ff000 - 0xfe0fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfebfbc00 - 0xfebfbfff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfebfc000 - 0xfebfffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfdfc0000 - 0xfdfdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfdff0000 - 0xfdffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [31] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [32] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "dri" "true"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceMonitors" "lvds,nocrt1,nocrt2"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "2"

(II) fglrx(0): Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb

(II) fglrx(0): 10BitPixelFormat disabled by default

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI Mobility Radeon X1600" (Chipset = 0x71c5)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1043, PciSubDevice = 0x10b2)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xc0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xfdff0000

(--) fglrx(0): I/O port at 0x0000b000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 9.12

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. 

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: M56P

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -6

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -6

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -6

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -6

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -6

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -6

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -6

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -6

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -6

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -6

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -6

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -6

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -6

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -6

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -6

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to open DRM connection

(II) fglrx(0): [FB] Find the MC FB aperturs range(MCFBBase = 0xc0000000, MCFBSize = 0x10000000)

(--) fglrx(0): Video RAM: 262144 kByte, Type: DDR3

(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(**) fglrx(0): ForceMonitors Settings: 110002

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) fglrx(0): ***Display: ConnectedDisplayTypes=0x00000002, disabled=0x00000011

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: LCD on internal LVDS [lvds]

(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: CMO  Model: 1403  Serial#: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2003  Week: 2

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 31  vert.: 18

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): No DPMS capabilities specified; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.589 redY: 0.338   greenX: 0.320 greenY: 0.535

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.134   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 71.0 MHz   Image Size:  305 x 183 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1440 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 771  v_sync_end 777 v_blanking: 823 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0):  N140A1

(II) fglrx(0):  CMO

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: N140A1-L01

(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) fglrx(0):    00ffffffffffff000daf031400000000

(II) fglrx(0):    020d0103801f12780ae0d59656528927

(II) fglrx(0):    22505400000001010101010101010101

(II) fglrx(0):    010101010101bc1b00a0500037303020

(II) fglrx(0):    360031b710000018000000fe004e3134

(II) fglrx(0):    3041310a202020202020000000fe0043

(II) fglrx(0):    4d4f0a202020202020202020000000fc

(II) fglrx(0):    004e31343041312d4c30310a20200017

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

(WW) fglrx(0): Only one display is connnected,so single mode is enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Primary Controller - LCD on internal LVDS

(II) fglrx(0): Internal Desktop Setting: 0x00000001

(II) fglrx(0): POWERplay version 3.  3 power states available:

(II) fglrx(0):   1. 446/446MHz @ 60Hz [enable load balancing]

(II) fglrx(0):   2. 324/135MHz @ 60Hz [low voltage, enable sleep]

(II) fglrx(0):   3. 392/243MHz @ 60Hz [low voltage, enable sleep]

(==) fglrx(0): Qbs is not supported in this release. Disabled.

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total of 9 modes found for primary display.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x768 (pitch 0)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x768": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x768"   71.00  1280 1328 1360 1440  768 771 777 823 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   71.00  1024 1328 1360 1440  768 771 777 823 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   71.00  800 1328 1360 1440  600 771 777 823 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   71.00  640 1328 1360 1440  480 771 777 823 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   71.00  640 1328 1360 1440  400 771 777 823 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   71.00  512 1328 1360 1440  384 771 777 823 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   71.00  400 1328 1360 1440  300 771 777 823 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   71.00  320 1328 1360 1440  240 771 777 823 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   71.00  320 1328 1360 1440  200 771 777 823 +hsync +vsync

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (310, 180) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (104, 108)

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x768 (pitch 1280)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x768": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x768"   71.00  1280 1328 1360 1440  768 771 777 823 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   71.00  1024 1328 1360 1440  768 771 777 823 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   71.00  800 1328 1360 1440  600 771 777 823 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   71.00  640 1328 1360 1440  480 771 777 823 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   71.00  640 1328 1360 1440  400 771 777 823 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   71.00  512 1328 1360 1440  384 771 777 823 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   71.00  400 1328 1360 1440  300 771 777 823 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   71.00  320 1328 1360 1440  240 771 777 823 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   71.00  320 1328 1360 1440  200 771 777 823 +hsync +vsync

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.54.3

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): ATI GART size: 255 MB

(WW) fglrx(0): No DRM connection for driver fglrx.

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 65536

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=2

(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xfdff0000 - 0xfdffffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [3] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeafec00 - 0xfeafecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeaff400 - 0xfeaff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfe1ff000 - 0xfe1fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfe0ff000 - 0xfe0fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfebfbc00 - 0xfebfbfff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfebfc000 - 0xfebfffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xfdfc0000 - 0xfdfdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xfdff0000 - 0xfdffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [20] 0   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [34] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [35] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 7.1.x.y with x.y >= 0.0

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 7.1.0.0

(EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized. 

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xc0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x10000000

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xc0000000,0x10000000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,768) (front color buffer - assumption)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7423

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BackingStore" "True"

(**) fglrx(0): Backing store enabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(WW) fglrx(0): Textured Video not supported without DRI enabled.

(**) fglrx(0): Option "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps" "True"

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) LoadModule: "amdxmm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//amdxmm.so

(II) Module amdxmm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(EE) fglrx(0): XMM failed to open CMMQS connection.

(II) fglrx(0): XMM failed to initialize!

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "RenderAccel" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "TripleBuffer" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(**) Option "Protocol" "Auto"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 9

(**) Mouse1: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "Protocol" "Auto"

(**) Mouse2: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse2: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(**) Mouse2: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse2: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Mouse2: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse2: Buttons: 9

(**) Mouse2: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse2" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse1: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(--) Mouse2: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse2: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(EE) fglrx(0): firegl_SetSuspendResumeState FAILED -1003.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(EE) fglrx(0): firegl_GetSuspendResumeState FAILED -1003.

(II) Mouse2: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
```

Last edited by danky on Wed Nov 12, 2008 1:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## digrouz

you have to change the opengl driver with eselect: 

```
eselect opengl set ati
```

 something like that if I have a good memory  :Wink: 

Your user account have to be in the video group also.

If you have updated your kernel recently but not the fglrx modules, try to rebuild it also.

----------

## d2_racing

Also, you need to enale the unknown symbol or something like that inside the kernel hacking section from your kernel.

You need to enable this feature : 

```
CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y
```

----------

## danky

Thanks for the responses.  I have already ran "eselect opengl set ati" a number of times and added my user to the video group right after I installed X.  I will check the kernel option.

----------

## danky

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Also, you need to enale the unknown symbol or something like that inside the kernel hacking section from your kernel.
> 
> You need to enable this feature : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

This fixed it, thanks!

----------

## d2_racing

Nice  :Razz: 

----------

## porto88

AWESOME this worked great for me too.

i just used 

genkernel --menuconfig all (since im using the genkernel)

then once inside i went to 

kernel hacking

and then 

Enabled unused/obsolete exported symbols

this fixed my problem

----------

